# Great new hunting podcast



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm not getting anything for sharing this, just think it's a great hunting podcast.

Today they interviewed a guy that claims 10% of the hunters take 90% of the game. Interesting statistic, check it out:

http://www.activatethehunt.com/common-traits-of-elite-hunters-trevon-stoltzfus/


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the link Renegade, interesting podcast. His statistic of 10/90 is based mostly on bowhunters from what I gathered, but much of what he talks about can be associated with all types of hunting. Host and guest both seem like personable fellers with some good info.


----------

